# What type of Plastisol Transfer to go with?



## AngelicEndeavour (Aug 12, 2013)

Let me start by saying I'm new at all this, so any/all advice would be GREAT! I have a few questions:

I have a t-shirt design that my daughter's dance teacher asked me to do -- it is approximately 10" x 8" and is a pretty large, solid block of text, that has emoji-like gradient characters featured in it.

1 - Because it has gradients, and many colors (probably 7 or more), I was thinking of getting a "full color" plastisol transfer from like ProWorld (Color Trans) or F&M (Freedom Apparel) -- are these very thick?? Are these truly screen printing? Can anyone tell me about their experiences using this type of transfer? Any suggestions for company/product to use? BTW, has anyone ever used Gulfside Custom Transfers?

2 - She wanted to go with a flowy-type tank (Bella 8800 or Next Level 1533) that are pretty thin. I'm concerned that the print may be too thick/heavy for such a thin shirt, as opposed to say a much thicker Gildan t-shirt... What do you think?? 

3 - I was able to vectorize most of the design, and convert the text to curves, however, I'm not sure how to vectorize the emoji characters. I will likely pay someone to finish this, as I'm doing this "under the gun" with a very tight timeline.

4 - I read a post before where someone said it's not cost-effective to do a large job using plastisol transfers, and that a contract printer should be used... How do I find a contract printer? I'm leaning toward ordering plastisol transfers because I'd like to keep them on-hand for ongoing orders from them. They have 3 studios and right now we can do tanks, but the colder weather will be coming, and I'm sure the kids will all be wanting hoodies soon...

Please help -- your advice is wanted and needed!

Thanks,
Melissa


----------



## AngelicEndeavour (Aug 12, 2013)

One more question -- it she wants to go with the Bella tank, it is 65% polyester and 35% viscose -- I've seen transfers for 100% cotton, 50/50, etc. -- but never have I seen viscose mentioned in transfer descriptions! What transfer would you use for that type of material?


----------



## 529apparel (Jul 17, 2016)

If you get the marble Bella-Canvas
Flow 8000 that is 90% Poly. You can get a very good sublimation print on something like this and you can't feel the image at all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AngelicEndeavour (Aug 12, 2013)

Thanks for responding! Only thing is, she wants the tank to be black -- otherwise, you're 100% correct -- sublimation would've been the way to go! 👍🏻


----------



## Chabbs (Feb 7, 2011)

We use F&M Expression plastisol transfers exclusively as we have had awesome results with their products and services. We use the Next Level 6710/6210/5013 and the transfer is not too heavy (we use the 9x12.75 transfer size). Now it does depend on if the graphic is full or if it has breaks or negative spaces. If it is a solid graphic with no negative spaces it could be a little heavier than preferred.


Hope that helps


----------



## EmbGuy (Dec 20, 2015)

Hello, we always do the plastisol on the thinner shirts as well, you can use a finer mesh to help or if that still not good enough you could try a water base ink


----------

